# Comprar Estação Meteorologica



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2006 às 14:31)

Eu gostava de comprar uma estação meteorológica para instalar aqui em minha casa será que alguém me poderia aconselhar alguma?

Eu agradecia

Este fórum é muito bom    encontrei-o por acidente e fiquei  com tanta emoção...


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu gostava de comprar uma estação meteorológica para instalar aqui em minha casa será que alguém me poderia aconselhar alguma?
> 
> Eu agradecia
> 
> Este fórum é muito bom    encontrei-o por acidente e fiquei  com tanta emoção...



Bem vindo Mário Barros!
Existe por cá um tópico dedicado às estações, vê os tópicos das últimas páginas existem exelentes dicas de estações vê aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192

Já agora passa também por cá e faz as apresentações  
em: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=16241#post16241


----------



## Hugo Santos (18 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu gostava de comprar uma estação meteorológica para instalar aqui em minha casa será que alguém me poderia aconselhar alguma?
> 
> Eu agradecia
> 
> Este fórum é muito bom    encontrei-o por acidente e fiquei  com tanta emoção...



Bem vindo Mário!!


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:25)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Bem-vindo Mário Barros!  

Como eu percebo a tua emoção, também eu fiquei sem palavras quando descobri que afinal existia um forum sobre meteorologia e climatologia em POrtugal. 

Espero que sejas mais um adepto do tempo frio e da neve ...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2006 às 17:57)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Ya podes crer eu adoro o frio e a neve  e acredito mais que o clima global esteja neste momento com maior tendência para arrefecer do que para aquecer. O que é muito fixe...

E obrigado a todos pelas boas-vindas.


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 21:19)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Bem-vindo Mário.... muitos posts com notícias brancas é o que se quer   

Já agora se fizeres a tua apresentação no post: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=16241#post16241
tens direito a uma surpresa


----------



## LUPER (18 Nov 2006 às 21:26)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ya podes crer eu adoro o frio e a neve  e acredito mais que o clima global esteja neste momento com maior tendência para arrefecer do que para aquecer. O que é muito fixe...
> 
> E obrigado a todos pelas boas-vindas.



Bem vindo e espero que sejas mais um adepto do frio e neve, tal como a maioria do pessoal do forum.      .


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2006 às 16:52)

*Estação Meteorológica bem no alto da Serra do Larouco*

Parece que a câmara municipar de Montalegre foi instalar uma estação meteorológica mesmo no alto da serra do Larouco, o presidente deve ser fanático por meteo, vejam:

http://www.quantific.pt/fpvl/resumo.asp?idestacao=5


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

E onde estão os dados? 

A estação já tem 4 anos, não é tão recente como isso...


----------



## Zoelae (19 Nov 2006 às 17:02)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



tozequio disse:


> E onde estão os dados?
> 
> A estação já tem 4 anos, não é tão recente como isso...



O site depois dá erro e nao dá para ver:

http://www.quantific.pt/fpvl/historico.asp?idestacao=5


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



Zoelae disse:


> O site depois dá erro e nao dá para ver:
> 
> http://www.quantific.pt/fpvl/historico.asp?idestacao=5



Sem comentários


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2006 às 17:58)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Que espectáculo, uma estação a 1520m mesmo no extremo norte de Portugal   

Pena os dados não estarem a ser dados correctamente, andou a CM de Montalegre a pagar por uma estação para isto?


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Nov 2006 às 04:48)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu gostava de comprar uma estação meteorológica para instalar aqui em minha casa será que alguém me poderia aconselhar alguma?
> 
> Eu agradecia
> 
> Este fórum é muito bom    encontrei-o por acidente e fiquei  com tanta emoção...





boas 

bem vindo mario barros  ( eles  vão entrando ás pinginhas   ) e então elas onde andam     

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 08:16)

*Re: Estação Meteorologica*

Vamos todos escrever um mail ao presidente da câmara de forma a colocarem os dados na net. Ele de certeza que até nem sabe do que se passa. E já agora podemos o convidar para participar no forum caso seja um meteolouco


----------

